# Dentist



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Ouch. Holy Smokes buddy. I have had family members with extensive dental reconstruction and my heart goes out to you. Dental pain is not for the faint hearted.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

I can top your story, $17,000 last year, 4 front teeth.
Back at the dentist for another implant yesterday. 

Beats false teeth though. Very thankful that the technology exist to do things like implants.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

About 12 years ago I paid $6k for 2 implants not including the subsequent crowns. I would get a second opinion from another dentist to be sure. I had a tooth problem in FL last year and a dentist a neighbor recommended said I needed a $6k implant. I came back to NY and my regular dentist installed a bridge instead, saving me over $4k. It is still fine.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

She has more recent posts on a thread, somewhere.

Edit - Here









DIY Home Improvement Forum







www.diychatroom.com













DIY Home Improvement Forum







www.diychatroom.com


----------

